# Thetford flush tank



## Redknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, I've recently bought a five year old Autotrail Cheyenne 632 & am extremely pleased with it, however on hand over I wasn't shown were the refill/ drain point is for the Thetford toilet & I can't see it anywhere!

I flushed until no more water came out, have drained the boiler & fresh & waste tanks, & am keeping the van warm with gas at the moment.

Surely the Thetford is not taking water for flushing from the fresh tank itself? The Thetford book tells you how to drain under the 'Storage' section, but just shows a small hatch with pipe, but does not show where it is located!

I would be very grateful is some other owner could tell me where the drain/refill point is, as it is costing me in gas to stop anything from freezing in this weather.

Oh, just one other thing, I did have a minor leak in the heavy rain just around where the gas flue pipe exits in the roof. I did a quick repair at night in cold rain, using ordinary bathroom sealant (being careful not to block anything!) Should I use some special sealant instead?

Best regards.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I personally would have cleaned out the old sealant around the gas flue completely and re-sealed from scratch with sikaflex sealant.

The toilet filling point will be on the outside wall of the m/home directly above the thetford cassete emptying door.It is a small key operated flap,underneath this is just a pipe which you fill up with fresh water for the toilet

It is not immediately obvious to a new owner where the filling point is but just look for the waste cassete door and go up 

There isn't a drain for the freshwater toilet tank afaik but if you want to drain it down just keep flushing the loo until it empties into the waste tank.


----------



## Redknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks WAKK44 I'll try & get some of that sealant.

I've just gone out to have a look for the re-filling hatch, but there's nothing there! I guess I'll have to ring the dealer up & ask.

Regards


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Not familiar with your model van, but I think there is 3 types
1: as wakk describes
2: Open the outside door holding the cassette and above the cassette is the filler tank (rotates out)
3: the flush uses water from the Motor homes fresh water tank

If 2: then you will see a level indicator site glassto the right of the cassette, this pops out and is used for emptying
If 2: then empty the fresh water tank then press the flush button until all water runs out into cassette, then empty cassete

Alan H


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

i agree with last post, on my last caravan the toilet had a seperate water tank for the flush where i could put that nice pink smelly stuff in etc, but my motorhome now and the last 2 have flushed from the main tank.


hope this helps but its only a repeat of the last post really

kindest regards in all things seasonal

bah humbug etc

keith


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Redknee,
You will find that the Thetford flush will be from the freshwater tank, so if that is drained as well as the flush emptied by flushing thats all you can do.
Malc


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thetford have only relatively recently introduced flush systems that are directly connected to the freshwater tank. Luckily for you not more than 5 years ago. 

If you locate the hatch to the waste holder - a downward opening hatch about 3 feet above the ground - then above that, the filler for the flush tank is a small plastic hatch about 3X4 inches that you open with a key. This too folds down - you use a watering can to which you can add the pink stuff already referred to. 

Motorhoming and caravanning for that matter is fairly straightfoward but only when you know how!!! 

Any problems feel free to PM me.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Bacchus said:


> Thetford have only relatively recently introduced flush systems that are directly connected to the freshwater tank. Luckily for you not more than 5 years ago.
> 
> If you locate the hatch to the waste holder - a downward opening hatch about 3 feet above the ground - then above that, the filler for the flush tank is a small plastic hatch about 3X4 inches that you open with a key. This too folds down - you use a watering can to which you can add the pink stuff already referred to.
> 
> ...


Hi bacchus
It has already been suggested about the filler hatch and the OP has responded that they do not have this
My 2003 Lunar champ had flushing from the fresh water tank, so it is possible that this could be the system used.
Hopefully a Autotrail Cheyenne owner will spread light on the subject

Alan H


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

If you go to http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/downloads.htm you will find a downlaodable handbook for 2004 models. It refers to 2 types of Thetford the swivel type and a bench type both with their own freshwater tanks.


----------



## Redknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Bacchus, my model is a 2005 Cheyenne SE, I downloaded the file & it mentioned a swing out funnel. I'll go & look for it tomorrow!

Regards, Redknee.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Redknee,

hopefully we will get to the bottom of this fresh water toilet filler,I have copied the following from the Autotrail manual for 2004 models.

*Preparing for Use
• Open access door on the side
of the vehicle and swing out
fresh water fill funnel
(if applicable)
• Fill fresh water tank
(if applicable) using a hose or a
watering can until the water
level reaches the neck.The tank
capacity is 15 litres.Aqua rinse
may be added to the water to
improve bowl cleaning.
• Replace cap and swing water fill
funnel back until it touches the
water tank.*

So according to these instructions you have the swing out fresh water funnel which you will see when the access door is opened .

I suspect you have the swing out funnel filling system as you say that you don't have a lockable flap,so just follow the above instructions.


----------



## Redknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Wakk, I've just put the gas on again until I'm sure about the tank.

I certainly don't remember any funnely type thing in the cassette access door, just a tube dissapearing down below somewhere. I kinda suspect that it could be taken from the fresh water tank. The books say nothing about this particular installation.

Cheers, Redknee.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a 630s cheyanne which as the swivel toilet and the water for the flush is taken from the fresh water tank,


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi! The flush water for my Thetford C200 (swivel type) in a 2006 Cheyenne 634L comes from the fresh water tank too.

Merry Christmas

Steve


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I think a few photos might be in order here, Redknee? I hope you have the type with it's own flush tank. They are much quieter in the middle of the night! I have a C220 and they are total rubbish - there is another word but I guess a moderator might delete me!! and who wants to be deleted at Christmas


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

My previous Hymer 544 motorhome which I bought new in 2000 had a thetford which drew its flushing water from the freshwater 100 litre tank.


----------

